

Changes to my life as a result of just four weeks of daily meditation - philipkd
https://medium.com/@philipkd/8-changes-to-my-life-after-just-4-weeks-of-meditation-535bbab183d5

======
philipkd
This is revised and updated from my original post nearly 4 years ago on Hacker
News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2246457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2246457)

I've now compiled this into a book of 82 letters showing my progression from
ages 14 through 30. I started with classic self-help books like Dale
Carnegie's How to Win Friends and Influence People (great book) and Stephen
Covey's 7 Habits of Highly Effective People (not-so-great), but eventually got
into what I believe is the ultimate self-improvement: meditation.

